# Egg share age limit



## emmalouise77 (Jun 9, 2011)

Is there a definite age limit of 36 for egg sharing. I egg shared las year at LWC Cardiff/Swansea and was lucky to get BFP first attempt and my little boy is now 2 months old (opted not to know outcome for recipient). My amh was very high and 21 eggs were collected didn't have any to freeze though. I have just turned 35 and whilst do not think myself and my wife would want any more I was just wondering if there were any cases of egg sharing post 35??


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

All the clinics I looked into said 35.  However if you were going in as a known donor that might change things.  Also of you wanted to become an altruistic donor they might allow over 35 but not certain.


----------

